# Moving to Madrid need info please



## hyogacygnus (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to move to madrid, I do have a EU passport and I know about the NIE number etc..I am confused about renting a place as in how big of a deposit do yu need? Do you need to proof you have a job to rent? I was thinking of teaching English (private). Now I know about the economy but I am not afraid of hard work. I work 60 hours a week and I go to school full time here in California and I am still poor , my thing is while I am finishing my degree online I might as well be poor in Madrid and see new things than be poor in California, no difference. Anyone have any ideas or info for me? One more thing do yu need a bankaccount before yu rent or after. I do speak Spanish. Any advice is welcome thx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Generally to rent a property, most agents require you put down two months rent as a deposit and then one months rent up front and have a bank account (altho I'm sure that varies from agent to agent, town to town etc). You dont need to have proof of work as far as I know.

As for work, I dont think its about being prepared to work hard, its about finding work to work hard at! I'm not in Madridf so I dont know what the work situation is like, but I guess its the best place to start looking and I suspect you'll have some very strong competition!! But good luck with it, you never know and if all doesnt work out then at least you've had an adventure

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

PeskyWesky will be able to answers your questions specifically but I would STRONGLY advise that Spain is in a xxxxxxxxxxx mess. 

All agents will be different and if you are on a budget I would recommend that you avoid them and find a place from a local web site, a lamp-post or local bar.

Make sure your bank account will cover several months of zero income. 

Good luck - you only need one break


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> All agents will be different and if you are on a budget I would recommend that you avoid them and find a place from a local web site, a lamp-post or local bar.


You always say that about agents, but the right agent will help with so much more than simply renting and there are so many pitfalls, not only with renting, but life in general that having that link of an agent is such a security blanket and well worth any extra money. Our agents, helped us to organise utility bill payments, getting a car, getting our NIE numbers, padron etc and for no extra money for themselves. Two years on and I consider them good friends and invaluable when I have a problem

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There are good ones and bad ones ............ you were fortunate to find a good one BUT - as you have told us on here - you still had hassle with your landlord. Also an expat agent on the coast is VERY different to a city centre Spanish agent who will not be interested in organising car insurance or similar...... unless he is making good commission. 

If you speak Spanish and are on a budget in Madrid, I'd personally not use an agent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> There are good ones and bad ones ............ you were fortunate to find a good one BUT - as you have told us on here - you still had hassle with your landlord. Also an expat agent on the coast is VERY different to a city centre Spanish agent who will not be interested in organising car insurance or similar...... unless he is making good commission.
> 
> If you speak Spanish and are on a budget in Madrid, I'd personally not use an agent.


You dont need an agent cos you have lived in Spain and understand it. My landlord fell out with my agents and actually I tried to not keep bothering them cos I felt I was abusing them, afterall, I've been here for two years!!!!!! I just think it must be scary to go and rent somewhere when you have no idea what you're doing or who you're dealing with.

Funnily enough, my friends/agent hardly ever deal with expats these days (cos of the crisis I guess). Their main customers are Spanish, but they've been here for so long, they're totally "intergrated"!! I think they also seem to finding a bit of a niche with the Russians

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, the Russians are still buying and paying sensible money in places like Sotogrande, Estepona, Casares, Manilva. Red is the new white!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, the Russians are still buying and paying sensible money in places like Sotogrande, Estepona, Casares, Manilva. Red is the new white!



Dunno about sensible, its all in wads of cash!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Redbacks and not greenbacks then!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> PeskyWesky will be able to answers your questions specifically but I would STRONGLY advise that Spain is in a xxxxxxxxxxx mess.
> 
> All agents will be different and if you are on a budget I would recommend that you avoid them and find a place from a local web site, a lamp-post or local bar.
> 
> ...


Actually Pesky Wesky knows nothing about renting! I haven't rented in about twenty years and don't know anyone who rents in Madrid, sorry. Perhaps Chris maybe able to help the next time he pops in...


----------



## hyogacygnus (Mar 1, 2010)

*thx everyone*

Thx I will have some savings but I know it will not be easy nothing ever is. Prepare for the worse hope for the best right. Thank you guys.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

hyogacygnus said:


> I want to move to madrid, I do have a EU passport and I know about the NIE number etc..I am confused about renting a place as in how big of a deposit do yu need? Do you need to proof you have a job to rent? I was thinking of teaching English (private). Now I know about the economy but I am not afraid of hard work. I work 60 hours a week and I go to school full time here in California and I am still poor , my thing is while I am finishing my degree online I might as well be poor in Madrid and see new things than be poor in California, no difference. Anyone have any ideas or info for me? One more thing do yu need a bankaccount before yu rent or after. I do speak Spanish. Any advice is welcome thx


Hey there!

It's been 2 months since I have left Madrid and I think things have not changed drastically.

Normal practice is to ask for a 1 month deposit. Some people will require 2 or 3 months but that's negotiable most times. Try to open a bank account as soon as you go to Spain so you can get paid and pay your bills through the new account.

Note that Southern Madrid is usually cheaper than Northern Madrid. There is plenty of folks who share homes (viviendas compartidas). If you are looking at saving money this could be a good way...

Public transportation is excellent in the capital so you won't necessarily have to drive.

I don't know how you would qualify as an English teacher. I can't help you on that one...

Best of luck!

Cheers


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great to hear from you - hope all is well


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Great to hear from you - hope all is well


Thanks Steve! I hope everything is good on your side, too!

Cheers!^!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's an organisation in Madrid which started off organising English Spanish get togethers in bars and now has a whole range of activities.


Madridbabel organizes two weekly *international encounters*: 



*Wednesdays starting at 21.30 at Café Madrid* (c/ Escalinata s/n - metro Opera)



*Sundays starting at 19.00 at The Quiet Man* (c/ Valverde, 44 - metro Tribunal or Gran Vía).
And they also offer help looking for and renting accommodation. MIght be worth looking them up on the net


----------

